# Pixmania/DHL Delivery - My TV will be worn out



## Z100 (11 Jan 2007)

Tracking the movements of the TV I ordered from Pixmania on the DHL site is the best comedy I've experienced in a while  

Look how many journeys the poor thing has made!

And why did it leave the DHL facility in Paris, only to return to the DHL facility in Paris, then leave the DHL facility in Paris, then return to it again?

And why did it leave DHL's facility in Dublin at 7.37 am today, only to return there 27 minutes later?!

And why are the timings so, um, precise?

It was due to arrive at my house at 10.23 this morning.....needless to say, no sign of it!

It'll be so knackered by the time it gets here I won't have the heart to switch it on.

Jan 10 16:04 Paris Departing origin
Jan 10 17:32 Paris Departed from DHL facility in Paris
Jan 10 19:36 Paris Arrived at DHL facility in Paris
Jan 10 23:21 Paris Departed from DHL facility in Paris
Jan 10 23:51 Paris Arrived at DHL facility in Paris
Jan 11 00:04 Paris Transferred through Paris
Jan 11 02:56 Paris Departed from DHL facility in Paris
Jan 11 02:37 East Midlands Arrived at DHL facility in East Midlands
Jan 11 07:37 Dublin Departed from DHL facility in Dublin
Jan 11 08:04 Dublin Arrived at DHL facility in Dublin
Jan 11 10:23 Dublin Scheduled for delivery


----------



## potnoodler (11 Jan 2007)

count yours stars , they lost mine for three weeks thats when ya see the poor customer service in effect.
still it's on the wall and looks great


----------



## Z100 (11 Jan 2007)

potnoodler said:


> count yours stars , they lost mine for three weeks thats when ya see the poor customer service in effect.
> still it's on the wall and looks great


 
Now you're making me nervous   Still no sign of it. You don't think it's gone back to the DHL facility in Paris, do you?


----------



## Guest127 (11 Jan 2007)

not as bad as currys. let me order a 37 LG (37LC2DB)for £650 sterling with a £20 delivery charge . was getting it delivered to south armagh. they  rang yesterday to confirm that I/someone would be at that address to sign for it. today sent me an email stating it was out of stock Grrrrrrr


----------



## Megan (12 Jan 2007)

Are you sure in went to any of these places. I ordered a leather suite of furniture last year. It was due to be delivered on the 22nd of December, the company phoned me that morning  at 8.30am to make sure I would be home 
in the afternoon to receive my furniture. I got any other call at 9 am from another rep. checking I would be home. Then at 10 am I got a phone call to say my suite was still in Italy. They had being tracking it on their computer system only to find when they opened the container to find or rather not to find my furniture. Good luck wth getting your TV .


----------



## Z100 (12 Jan 2007)

Cuchulainn and Megan, sorry to hear about your woes......now I'm getting really nervous.

Megan? Do you think my TV took a wrong turn and is now in Italy with your suite?


----------



## Megan (12 Jan 2007)

Bushfire said:


> Cuchulainn and Megan, sorry to hear about your woes......now I'm getting really nervous.
> 
> Megan? Do you think my TV took a wrong turn and is now in Italy with your suite?



If so I hope there are happy . The suite could still be in Italy as I canceled my order and bought elsewhere.


----------



## nicelives (12 Jan 2007)

Hi Bushfire, spooky post, I'm also waiting for a TV from pixmania through DHL, my history of moving around Paris and Dublin is exactly the same as yours to the minute. 
My understandings of the multiple Paris and Dublin entries is that they're different locations, one at the airport, the other just outside the airport where the trucks/vans pickup.
Today mine is showing an extra entry:
Have you received it yet?
January 12, 2007 10:30​ Dublin - Ireland, Republic of With delivery courier


----------



## zag (12 Jan 2007)

DHL tracking results can be a bit sketchy . . .

Basically something gets recorded every time someone scans the barcode, so it doesn't necessarily mean the thing left Paris, came back, left again, etc . . . just that a number of people scanned it in Paris.

Once you see it is with delivery courier you can be pretty sure it is in a van somewhere near you, but don't forget your package is one of 50 this person has to deliver.  When I see 'with courier' I know I will get it that day.

z


----------



## nicelives (12 Jan 2007)

Thanks Zag, I know, DHL are fairly reliable as long as it's not a temp guy or thrown around in the stores. Beautiful Samsung delivered and working great with ntl digital and 1080i Xbox 360. Sweeeeeet


----------



## Z100 (13 Jan 2007)

nicelives said:


> Hi Bushfire, spooky post, I'm also waiting for a TV from pixmania through DHL, my history of moving around Paris and Dublin is exactly the same as yours to the minute.
> My understandings of the multiple Paris and Dublin entries is that they're different locations, one at the airport, the other just outside the airport where the trucks/vans pickup.
> Today mine is showing an extra entry:
> Have you received it yet?
> ...


 
It arrived! Only 24 hours late! And the strangest thing is.........it works! (Am on a bad run at the moment with stuff I buy not working, so this one's a rare treat).

Hope yours arrives quickly and safely.


----------

